
100+ paid customers, (very) profitable, ecomm/bots/AI, looking for Tech Leader - jteusa
https://helpflow.net/careers/technology-leader/?utm_source=social&utm_medium=hackernews&utm_campaign=job_technology-leader
======
jteusa
TLDR: Launched 2.5 years ago, product market fit, 100+ pay customers / real
revenue, bootstrapped, and have figured out a lot of the tech ourselves to get
to this point but want to bring on a technology leader to drive to the next
level together.

There's a 9 minute overview about the business and the role in the video
above. Happy to answer any questions hre.

Funny sidenote - We shared how we got our first customers on HN at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8783791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8783791)
in the early days. Fun to look back on that lol.

